# Should suit trousers have one rear pocket or two?



## phr33dom (May 4, 2009)

Suits are for business use and three piece.

Any viewpoints?


----------



## ChivalryAintDead (Jan 12, 2010)

phr33dom said:


> Suits are for business use and three piece.
> 
> Any viewpoints?


Excellent question, and one I would be interested in learning the definitive answer to.

Looking in my wardrobe, it seems that all of my Italian suits have two rear buttoned pockets.


----------



## Semper Bauhaus (Jan 12, 2010)

That is an interesting question. I have trousers with both configurations; some with one pocket and some with two.

Personally I prefer not to carry anything in the rear pockets of my trousers for a number of reasons.

1. I have found the trousers become mishapen slightly, especially if I carry a wallet in my rear pocket.
2. I don't like the thought of people seeing a bulg in the back of my pants.
3. I did manage to bend a credit card that was in my rear pocket once rendering it unusable in cashpoints.
4. I tend to wear belts over braces (or suspenders) and find if my pockets are weighed down with contents it is easier for my trousers to ride downwards to the jeans area.

With all this in mind, for me personaly the number of pockets becomes irrelevant other than for aesthetics.


----------



## GBR (Aug 10, 2005)

Two, with button/hole would always be my recommendation: ALL my trousers are thus equipped.

I do use the pockets, one for a small thin wallet with notes and a couple of credit cards, the other handkerchief and any other or things I gather in the course of the day.

Another good reason to use the back pockets is that you do not need to worry about leaving your jacket with a wallet in a pocket. Whilst many will rant about not taking a jacket off, practicality sees that you do so it does confer additional security: One rarely takes ones trousers off and leave them lying about!

It is however down to the individual and as many will be against the idea as for it. I tend not to use the side pockets because of the bulges that creates. a thin wallet or handkerchief cause minimal bulging in a back pocket and are quite comfortable.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

I want two pockets even though I only use one. The absence of a pocket looks too much like women's pants in my mind, but that might just be me.

Cruiser


----------



## LanceW (Jun 2, 2009)

I do not use them and prefer zero. IMO, for aesthetic reasons, two would be preferable to one.


----------



## Dashiell.Valentine (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm left handed so I prefer one back pocket on the left side. 

I never use the back pockets, so I'm tempted to go with none at all. But I like to have one just in case.

I think that one pocket seems more customized than two, since, in my mind, two pockets are an OTR convention in order to suit both right and left handed people. (Note: I have no evidence of that statement--just a feeling)


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

I habitually carry my wallet in my left back pocket, and a cotton hankie in the right one. This way, when I get my wallet out, it's held in my left hand and my right hand does the work of extracting whatever it is I happen to need. I can see where a lefthanded person would carry his wallet in the right back pocket for the same reason.

I definitely prefer two pockets; I have a few pairs of RTW trousers from PCC that have just one back pocket, on the right, and I find that a slight inconvenience.


----------



## AscotWithShortSleeves (Apr 12, 2009)

Definitely two--regardless of whether you will use them. I've never seen a suit with fewer than two. I think it would risk looking like women's pants.


----------



## cmacey (May 3, 2009)

Cruiser said:


> I want two pockets even though I only use one. The absence of a pocket looks too much like women's pants in my mind, but that might just be me.
> 
> Cruiser


 
I agree. I do not believe I have ever seen a pair of men's trousers without two pockets on the backside. I think it would look odd and so would never wear a pair myself.


----------



## WhereNext (Aug 16, 2009)

For suit trousers, I have one pocket on the right hand side which I use to hold a small credit card holder. I have no use for the other back pocket so I have my trousers made with just the one. It seems that others make use of two pockets so it is necessary to them which leads to the conclusion that there likely is no "rule", but it comes down to whether you will use a pocket (or two) or not.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

I like one pocket on the right, though I never use it. But no pockets looks like women's pants. One right back pocket is the standard at many Savile Row tailors.


----------



## vbuskirk (Oct 14, 2009)

No one else carries their phone back there?


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

I prefer two, and my suits are automatically equipped as such. Here's one--I used to consistently use the same right pocket for my wallet, and found that the pointy corner wore into the trouser fabric. Now I alternate, and make sure to keep the wallet relatively empty!


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Either configuration is fine, as is no pockets. 

I prefer two, for symetry and to break up the expanse that is my @$$.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

vbuskirk said:


> No one else carries their phone back there?


When wearing a suit, aren't there more convenient and comfortable places than back pockets, such as inside jacket pockets? This is about suit trousers.


----------



## Jim In Sunny So Calif (May 13, 2006)

Cruiser said:


> I want two pockets even though I only use one. The absence of a pocket looks too much like women's pants in my mind, but that might just be me.
> 
> Cruiser


I agree about the absence of either one or both pockets not looking proper for a man.


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

its whatever you need. or lf you prefer none. thats a hard and fast rule.


----------



## DougNZ (Aug 31, 2005)

I have trousers made with no back pockets. I've never been asked if I wear female trousers. I've only once been mistaken for a female ... but that was a good costume at a good costume party and he was drunk!


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

DougNZ said:


> I have trousers made with no back pockets. I've never been asked if I wear female trousers.


Keep in mind that I certainly wasn't suggesting that one would be mistaken for a female by not having back pockets. If that were true the problem would go well beyond the issue of pockets. I simply meant that the pants, in my mind, would resemble female pants since female pants generally don't have back pockets and men's pants more often than not do. I'm sure not everyone would think that.

Cruiser


----------



## DougNZ (Aug 31, 2005)

Choosing to have back pockets when one does not use them is like choosing pockets on a shirt when they are not used. Again, I have my shirts made without pockets and I doubt anyone here would think of them as womens' shirts. Pockets on trousers are the norm because that is what the general public gets served up, much like pockets on shirts.


----------



## ChivalryAintDead (Jan 12, 2010)

Regarding pocket use, I believe it most unsightly to use either the front or rear trouser pockets, whereas inside jacket pockets should only be used for a leather card holder or very slimline wallet at most (Ettinger recommended here).

I have my trouser pockets sewn shut, as well as my outer jacket pockets. It really helps sculpt the suit around your body, as well as retaining the intended lines.

Wallet, phone, et al: in my briefcase or overcoat.


----------



## Sean1982 (Sep 7, 2009)

I prefer none, and never use them. I keep things in a briefcase or overcoat.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

DougNZ said:


> Choosing to have back pockets when one does not use them is like choosing pockets on a shirt when they are not used.


You mean along the lines of having a bottom button and buttonhole on a vest that you don't actually button? If it has no purpose, and it's purpose certainly cannot be that it looks good, then why not just eliminate that unused button and buttonhole altogether? But I'll bet that you still have that button and buttonhole in spite of the fact that it will forever remain unbuttoned. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I prefer two rear pockets...the top hem of the pocket looks just like a set of worsted eyebrows, positioned over my butt cheeks!  Although, only the right pocket actually ever gets used


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

For those of you keeping a wallet in your rear pocket - *stop!* Try a small billfold or two (if necessary) in your front pocket(s). It will save back strain and pain. When you sit on a large billfold pressure is placed on your sciatic nerves and muscles. Many back problems have been related to this practice.

That said I asked a tailor for no back pockets once and he said it looked effeminate plus there was a certain amount of structural support that pockets gave the trousers!


----------



## GBR (Aug 10, 2005)

Andy said:


> For those of you keeping a wallet in your rear pocket - *stop!* Try a small billfold or two (if necessary) in your front pocket(s). It will save back strain and pain. When you sit on a large billfold pressure is placed on your sciatic nerves and muscles. Many back problems have been related to this practice.
> 
> That said I asked a tailor for no back pockets once and he said it looked effeminate plus there was a certain amount of structural support that pockets gave the trousers!


Such a dogmatic comment is wrong. A few people find this many do not. The critical issue is a thin wallet NOT a veritable filing cabinet.


----------



## LilacCords (Apr 28, 2009)

I prefer none - looks cleaner.


----------



## Srynerson (Aug 26, 2005)

For "odd" trousers -- two pockets. For suit trousers, when getting two pairs, two pockets on one, one pocket for the other. That way I can keep track for purposes of rotating them with the jacket.


----------



## Matthew Schitck (May 12, 2009)

I never use them so none would be fine for me. But I get whatever the suit manufacturers prefer to include. However as I'm either sitting down, wearing my jacket or more often both would many people get the chance to see how many trouser pockets I have?


----------



## 82-Greg (Apr 13, 2008)

Two pockets.

I keep a pocket and hanky in the right pocket.

My (thin) wallet is usually in the front left pocket of my trousers or in the jacket.


----------



## DougNZ (Aug 31, 2005)

Srynerson said:


> For "odd" trousers -- two pockets. For suit trousers, when getting two pairs, two pockets on one, one pocket for the other. That way I can keep track for purposes of rotating them with the jacket.


And here am I using a clothes peg ...


----------



## beherethen (Jun 6, 2009)

Two
You can never be too rich or too thin or have too many pockets.:icon_smile:


----------



## Srynerson (Aug 26, 2005)

beherethen said:


> You can never be too rich or too thin or have too many pockets.:icon_smile:


Hmmmm.


----------



## beherethen (Jun 6, 2009)

If only those came with pleats and inside suspender buttons.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

Do brace-back trousers ever have rear pockets?


----------



## Will (Jun 15, 2004)

I don't believe I own a pair of trousers with rear pockets.


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Let's remember . . .*



Cruiser said:


> I want two pockets even though I only use one. The absence of a pocket looks too much like women's pants in my mind, but that might just be me.
> 
> Cruiser


. . . that OP said "suit" here. A suit comes with a coat. When you wear the coat, the trouser pockets will not be visible. Consequently, absent rear trouser pockets will not make the trousers look (shudder!) like women's slacks. When the coat comes off to sit at a desk in a cubicle, the pockets can't be seen then, either.



Sean1982 said:


> I prefer none, and never use them. I keep things in a briefcase or overcoat.


I use mine when they're there, but wouldn't miss them if I were wearing a suit or sport coat, as I would simply carry essentials in the coat's inside pockets. Army dress mess uniforms don't have rear trouser pockets, in order to - I guess - eliminate unsightly _additional_ bulges:icon_smile_wink:

_Nota bene_: The white mess dress coat is worn with standard issue tuxedo type trousers, which usually have rear pockets. Go figure.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Blueboy1938 said:


> . . . that OP said "suit" here. A suit comes with a coat. When you wear the coat, the trouser pockets will not be visible. Consequently, absent rear trouser pockets will not make the trousers look (shudder!) like women's slacks. When the coat comes off to sit at a desk in a cubicle, the pockets can't be seen then, either.


I keep forgetting the audience here. :icon_smile_big:

During my working career I saw very few men who kept their jackets on in the office. Most hung them up upon arriving in the morning and put them back on only for some specific function such as a meeting (often not even then) or to go home.

My career was spent in a large Federal building and at lunch the cafeteria was filled with jacketless men. If you did see someone who worked in the building wearing a jacket he was more often than not FBI, DEA, Secret Service, IRS, Army CID, etc. and they were simply covering their firearms. I guess it's just the background I'm coming from.

Cruiser


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

Andy said:


> For those of you keeping a wallet in your rear pocket - *stop!* Try a small billfold or two (if necessary) in your front pocket(s). It will save back strain and pain. When you sit on a large billfold pressure is placed on your sciatic nerves and muscles. Many back problems have been related to this practice.


There's another point. Many years ago, a professional shoplifter I knew told me that he had a number of friends who were pickpockets, and the one place they will not try to pick is the front pocket of a man's trousers. The back pocket is trivial.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Cruiser said:


> During my working career I saw very few men who kept their jackets on in the office. Most hung them up upon arriving in the morning and put them back on only for some specific function such as a meeting (often not even then) or to go home.


God-_dawg _it Cruiser, we agree _again_. It's easy to say that one shouldn't be standing without a jacket, but the fact is that the office behavior norm (for those places that still require suits/jackets and ties at all) is for the jacket to spend most of the day on the back of the door. People don't put on their jacket just to go get a cup of coffee or to go to the restroom. It _does _matter how suit pants look without a jacket, because they _will _be seen that way, at least for 99% of offices.

All that said, I think 0, 1, or 2 back pockets is entirely preference.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

PJC in NoVa said:


> I habitually carry my wallet in my left back pocket, and a cotton hankie in the right one. This way, when I get my wallet out, it's held in my left hand and my right hand does the work of extracting whatever it is I happen to need. I can see where a lefthanded person would carry his wallet in the right back pocket for the same reason.
> 
> I definitely prefer two pockets; I have a few pairs of RTW trousers from PCC that have just one back pocket, on the right, and I find that a slight inconvenience.


The one-pocket variety always seems to be on the wrong side!!

I vote for two!!


----------

